# calderería



## Porteño

This is a term commonly used in the shipbuilding industry in Argentina and I understand that it has something to do with welding. An internet search has not come up with any definition although the word appears under a number of headings. Could anyone please confirm this meaning?


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm seeing that it specifically has to do with making boilers or other pressure vessels, or more generally metalworking.


----------



## Porteño

That's the whole point. I understand that this has nothing directly to do with boilers.


----------



## k-in-sc

See if you can guess what I'm going to ask you next. Hint: It's required and it starts with a "C"...


----------



## Porteño

Context!


----------



## Porteño

Unfortunately it appears as part of a list of tasks carried out on the vessel. No other context.


----------



## vicdark

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calderería

As k-in-sc indicated, sounds like metalworking to me.


----------



## k-in-sc

A *boilermaker* is a trained craftsman who produces steel fabrications from plates and sections. The name originated from craftsmen who would fabricate boilers, but they may work on projects as diverse as bridges to blast furnaces to the construction of mining equipment.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boilermaker
Learn something every day, I always thought it was a drink


----------



## donbeto

A boilermaker is a specialized welder, certified for high pressure service. Just generic welding, for low pressure application, can be done  by a (regular) welder or an ironworker. If the ship has a boiler, as many do, then I can see that work being done by boilermakers. They usually work on tubes (pipes).


----------



## Porteño

Many thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

